# Got my new jetter today!!



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

My new Jetter arrived today! 

I got a Brute jetter from Jetters Nortwest. I got the propane powered version so it can be used indoors if necessary. Its rated at 8.5GPM @ 3500psi. 

I also got my trailer lettered up for it, I plan on putting a 65 Gallon tank in there for the jetter as well as hauling all my other drain equipment.

Not a bad setup considering my company only had a Spartan 100 back in March. We did some spending :thumbsup:

Here are some pics






















































Here is a video of the warthog head on it.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Impressive trailer full of equipment :thumbsup:...I'm jealous :yes:

I have yet to get my hands on a Spartan, but it's nice to have something to look forward to in life.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Cool set up.

I have a little cart jetter

I have an old Hotsy Power Washer I am about to convert to bad arse jetter


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Nice set up.

I use the same motorcycle chocks - love being able to pop them off and load up whatever else when needed.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I see that propane are better thaan gasoline engine??


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

MarkToo said:


> Nice set up.
> 
> I use the same motorcycle chocks - love being able to pop them off and load up whatever else when needed.


Yeah, they are nice. The trailer is about to be a retired motorcycle hauler. Time to put business before the hobby. Gonna build some shelving/ bins for tool boxes and parts.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

RedRubicon2004 said:


> Yeah, they are nice. The trailer is about to be a retired motorcycle hauler. Time to put business before the hobby. Gonna build some shelving/ bins for tool boxes and parts.



I'm with you. The bikes haven't seen the inside of the trailer for 3 years now...


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> I see that propane are better thaan gasoline engine??


With propane you can bring the jetter inside buildings...very handy for commercial :thumbsup:


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> With propane you can bring the jetter inside buildings...very handy for commercial :thumbsup:


Also In freezing weather I can also let it idle in the trailer to keep the trailer warm from freezing. Just crack the roof vent.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Make sense, more safer but NEVER overlook the safety of propane tanks being inside of close qtr.. I still think its better than gasoline, no liquid spill, won't go bad in short time, etc etc.. if ur outside home grill out of propane,.. there's a backup tank!


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Make sense, more safer but NEVER overlook the safety of propane tanks being inside of close qtr.. I still think its better than gasoline, no liquid spill, won't go bad in short time, etc etc.. if ur outside home grill out of propane,.. there's a backup tank!


I wouldn't insult my meat with propane...strictly charcoal or wood for my grilling :yes:. 

Charcoal and wood adds a smoke flavor you just can't get from propane. 

I never scrape my rack either:no:...it stays crusted with black bits of goodness :yes:

I've watched a few of those "expert" grilling shows. I just can't understand why they cook their meat outside...the way they cook it might as well be done on the gas stove or in the oven.

It's not an opinion...it's a fact. Propane grills are a sin. It's written in one of the Bibles somewhere.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> I wouldn't insult my meat with propane...strictly charcoal or wood for my grilling :yes:.
> 
> Charcoal and wood adds a smoke flavor you just can't get from propane.
> 
> ...


 Lol... the last part should be in the religion thread... I'm a charcoal meat cooking too... in fact, had tailgate party at WhiteSox game last nite with the brats... and watched the damn Yankees get swept at home, 1st time since 1991... great time til this am with a funny feeling in my head...


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Very nice set up. Are you able to cut roots with success with that? And if so do you think a 3000 psi with 5.5,gpm would clear a nasty ball of roots away. Thanks for your time.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

theplungerman said:


> Very nice set up. Are you able to cut roots with success with that? And if so do you think a 3000 psi with 5.5,gpm would clear a nasty ball of roots away. Thanks for your time.


http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

theplungerman said:


> Very nice set up. Are you able to cut roots with success with that? And if so do you think a 3000 psi with 5.5,gpm would clear a nasty ball of roots away. Thanks for your time.


 What tiime are you thanking us for without you posting who you are????


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Very nice setup. Let us know how it works when you get it out on a job. One thing you should look into getting a Ridgid Root Ranger. It really tears up the roots in no time at all.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Is the hose reel electric or just manual? What's the length of the hose?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

RedRubicon2004 said:


> Also In freezing weather I can also let it idle in the trailer to keep the trailer warm from freezing. Just crack the roof vent.


Hmm not so sure idling for long periods is a good thing. The engine is designed to run high RPM's thus not sure long idle periods will oil itself sufficiently. I'd verify no harm will come to engine.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> What tiime are you thanking us for without you posting who you are????


Good one, ok its official I posted an intro. 
Here it is though. 
Hi. I've been a plumber for 30 years, and owned my own business for 27 of those. I do service and repair, plus drains. I like drain work the best, and the harder to clear the better. I'm from Long Beach California. Smile
Now can I please have some of your time? and smile.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

stephon said:


> *** URL REMOVED ***
> 
> We are the original and best provider for your plumbing and heating needs throughout northeast Wisconsin. We built our business on value, trust and reliability. Let us prove it to you.


Huuuuuuuuuuuh??? :confused1::confused1::confused1:

Ok, sir, all of us will definitely consider your company for all of our plumbing and heating needs in the future.

Thanks for stopping by. Leave a card before you go.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

SewerRat said:


> Huuuuuuuuuuuh??? :confused1::confused1::confused1:
> 
> Ok, sir, all of us will definitely consider your company for all of our plumbing and heating needs in the future.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by. Leave a card before you go.


 When you quote a link spammer, you should remove the link.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

RedRubicon2004 said:


> My new Jetter arrived today!
> 
> I got a Brute jetter from Jetters Nortwest. I got the propane powered version so it can be used indoors if necessary. Its rated at 8.5GPM @ 3500psi.
> 
> ...


Have you had a chance to use your new jetter? I'm dying to know how it's working out for you. 
I'm thinking of the same one


----------



## Baber (May 20, 2010)

Hey RedRubicon2004 what are the dimensions of that trailer?


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

its not a trailer its a cart
and those numbers are w32 L44 + propane tanks H47 350pds


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

and he told us about his new jetter but hasn't returned to tell us how he likes it. i hope you are ok


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> ...I never scrape my rack either:no:...


Ya know, there are some things you should just keep to yourself. :laughing:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

theplungerman said:


> its not a trailer its a cart
> and those numbers are w32 L44 + propane tanks H47 350pds



He was asking about the trailer that the jetter and the drain equipment is in.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

RedRubicon2004 said:


> My new Jetter arrived today!
> 
> I got a Brute jetter from Jetters Nortwest. I got the propane powered version so it can be used indoors if necessary. Its rated at 8.5GPM @ 3500psi.
> 
> ...


I really need to stay away from this thread.

I am already making rationalized excuses for buying one capable of root destruction in 6" clay.

Hi, my name is John and I am an entrepreneur.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> I really need to stay away from this thread.
> 
> I am already making rationalized excuses for buying one capable of root destruction in 6" clay.
> 
> Hi, my name is John and I am an entrepreneur.


Its time to rock and roll John, unless you live around me then don't. :thumbup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

theplungerman said:


> Its time to rock and roll John, unless you live around me then don't. :thumbup:


Great, now I have another enabler in my life. I fear I will never kick the habit.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Great, now I have another enabler in my life. I fear I will never kick the habit.


There are to many reasons not to get one. no guts no glory. smile


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Great, now I have another enabler in my life. I fear I will never kick the habit.


There are to many reasons not to get one. no guts no glory. smile


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

theplungerman said:


> Have you had a chance to use your new jetter? I'm dying to know how it's working out for you.
> I'm thinking of the same one


Yes, I have. It works pretty good. I have found though that each tool has its own job. Sometimes your better off just cutting with a cable and getting out. 



Baber said:


> Hey RedRubicon2004 what are the dimensions of that trailer?


Its a 6'x12'. I think a 7'x14' would be a little nicer, but getting this one in and out of my shop and in and out of jobs is a little easeir. 



theplungerman said:


> Very nice set up. Are you able to cut roots with success with that? And if so do you think a 3000 psi with 5.5,gpm would clear a nasty ball of roots away. Thanks for your time.


Yes, but it takes a little bit of time. I have found that if I run a spade down and get water flowing, then jet it out it works best. Sometimes I have to rod for quite a bit to get it clear enough to follow it up with the camera. I like to run my camera about 1.5' behind the jetter and keep an eye on things. 

IMO, I would go bigger if possible. At the point I'm at, water can really kill ya. If you get too much water in the line, cutting effectiveness really gets cut down. More pressure and more flow may be a little more effective with a little water in the line.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

theplungerman said:


> and he told us about his new jetter but hasn't returned to tell us how he likes it. i hope you are ok


I'm ok, just been really busy! We have doubled our gross sales over last year as of Nov 1st! :thumbup:


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

I did use the jetter on a 6" plastic line the other day. It was 3/4 full of mud, sand, rocks, diesel fuel, and anything else you can possibly wash off farm equipment. It was going from a barn/shop to a catch basin. 80' of very heavy mud and sand.....took about 40 min to jet it out. The low water pressure made me shut it down every 5 min to let the buffer tank refill. If I had my 65 gallon tank with me, it would have taken me about 20 min. 

It was 100% clean and clear when I left. A bigger jetter would have been nice, but the time spent with mine was very reasonable.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

RedRubicon2004 said:


> Yes, I have. It works pretty good. I have found though that each tool has its own job. Sometimes your better off just cutting with a cable and getting out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, do you have a screwdriver nozzle for getting flow and are you cutting with a warthog, have you tried a root ranger. Plumber Rick showed me his rr at 3500 5 ish gpm. It's like a chain saw at those specs. Shredded a 2x4 in15 sec. 
Interesting you said to much water cuts down cutting effectiveness, I am more interested in getting roots out of 4 and 6 inch lines, so do you think a little less water is good some time for cutting roots? Smile


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

theplungerman said:


> Thanks for the reply, do you have a screwdriver nozzle for getting flow and are you cutting with a warthog, have you tried a root ranger. Plumber Rick showed me his rr at 3500 5 ish gpm. It's like a chain saw at those specs. Shredded a 2x4 in15 sec.
> Interesting you said to much water cuts down cutting effectiveness, I am more interested in getting roots out of 4 and 6 inch lines, so do you think a little less water is good some time for cutting roots? Smile


I keep my camera 10 feet back or so when jetting then push it forward to view the results, I do not know if 10 feet is the magic number but a long time ago when I was in the 2 foot range my root ranger broke the seal on my seesnake and the camera head got water in it. So now I am just plain cautious.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Cuda said:


> I keep my camera 10 feet back or so when jetting then push it forward to view the results, I do not know if 10 feet is the magic number but a long time ago when I was in the 2 foot range my root ranger broke the seal on my seesnake and the camera head got water in it. So now I am just plain cautious.


wow thats great to know, i think i read a couple ft back is what another does, so ill play it safe like you. ive had to replace my camera head once, hard on the wallet. thanks


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Cuda said:


> I keep my camera 10 feet back or so when jetting then push it forward to view the results, I do not know if 10 feet is the magic number but a long time ago when I was in the 2 foot range my root ranger broke the seal on my seesnake and the camera head got water in it. So now I am just plain cautious.


I tape my camera foward of the ranger. This makes for hitting a specific section of pipe easy to do because you can see when you flip the hose.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> I tape my camera foward of the ranger. This makes for hitting a specific section of pipe easy to do because you can see when you flip the hose.


Duct tape? Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

electrical tape...has to be blue electrical tape.


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

C. . I've been trying to come up with a way to keep things close and not have a nervous breakdown.


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm not sure what was up with that post. Something with my iPad and this app. I was asking junkie how he kept the camera in front of the root ranger without messing up his push rod. I've been trying to come up with a way to keep things close without having a nervous breakdown about the ranger destroying my favorite tool.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Maximumplumbing said:


> I'm not sure what was up with that post. Something with my iPad and this app. I was asking junkie how he kept the camera in front of the root ranger without messing up his push rod. I've been trying to come up with a way to keep things close without having a nervous breakdown about the ranger destroying my favorite tool.


after i thought about it i wondered the same thing.,,,, for now i'll keep it behind, unless otherwise convinced


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Maximumplumbing said:


> I'm not sure what was up with that post. Something with my iPad and this app. I was asking junkie how he kept the camera in front of the root ranger without messing up his push rod. I've been trying to come up with a way to keep things close without having a nervous breakdown about the ranger destroying my favorite tool.


I just tape them together. I do tape the camera rod behind the jetter hose and tape about 12" where the spray would hit. I've never had so much as a scratch on that tape. 

I pull my hose from the reel and lay it on the ground, and pull back the same way. This makes my method a little difficult because you need to reel in the camera rod without having a huge pile of jetter hose at your feet. If you have a 2nd person to pull the slack from the jetter hose, this method goes extremely fast. Also works great when you root ranger isn't making a turn...such as a santee fitting. You'll see how much water the jetter spray holds back....pretty much all of it. Soon as you step off the foot pedal, the screen fills with water.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

RedRubicon 
I thought I read somewhere that you had drama with gpm and or psi, and then an adjustment of some kind and you were good to go. I tested my jnw 4kpsi 6gpm today and this is what I got. 
Tested the jetter today 
200 ft 3/8 with tee, gauge then ball valve,,, squeezed it down to to get 4kpsi then dumped into buckets with stop watch, only got 3ish gallons
Then same set up with these psi and gpm figures
3000psi 6.5 ish gallons
3500psi 6 gpm 
3700psi 6gpm
The volume decreased greatly when trying to get 3800 and up with psi. 

Then took off tee and gauge and tested using gauge in front of machine
For the 3/8 warthog which gave these numbers on 200 ft 3/8
3800 psi 5gallons but barely or should say at least. 
Couldn't get the 4kpsi reading I got the first time I tried it 2 days ago

Root Ranger, same results as warthog. 

I got a tach and hour meter. 
Rpm when at full throttle set by jnw, loaded (with water going thru unit) 3690,,, unloaded(water shut of to unit) 3840.

Any gurus have an opinion, smile, thanks.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

theplungerman said:


> RedRubicon
> I thought I read somewhere that you had drama with gpm and or psi, and then an adjustment of some kind and you were good to go. I tested my jnw 4kpsi 6gpm today and this is what I got.
> Tested the jetter today
> 200 ft 3/8 with tee, gauge then ball valve,,, squeezed it down to to get 4kpsi then dumped into buckets with stop watch, only got 3ish gallons
> ...


Go ahead and ignore me, I'm used to it. :thumbup:


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

theplungerman said:


> Go ahead and ignore me, I'm used to it. :thumbup:


I never saw this post. Sorry. 

The problem I had was they IMO didn't set up the unloader. The highest I could get out of my gauge on the Jetter was 3200-3300. I cranked down the unloader a little more and now get 3600. My machine is a propane brute and "rated" at 3600 so I never pushed it past that. 

I have never tested it at the head for pressure, or flow.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

No worries, thanks. 
Mine settled a little low, then a little adjustment brought it back up to 4kpsi.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> My new Jetter arrived today!
> 
> I got a Brute jetter from Jetters Nortwest. I got the propane powered version so it can be used indoors if necessary. Its rated at 8.5GPM @ 3500psi.
> 
> ...


I know this is an old post but what did you pay for your brute propane jetter. I want to buy one but I haven't found a price on them yet. Just curious to know before I call them so I know how close I am in my savings to getting one. Also, how do you like it now that you have had it for a while? I love my electric jetter bit its very limited and of all the ones I have researched the JNW Brute seems to be the best for what I am wanting. Thank you for any info.


----------

